# Gimmicks you can't believe people buy in the hunting industry



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll start... Hodag licking branch system 50 bucks 🤣 .. seriously Just dig a damn hole with post hole digger!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

What was that suit that hid your electrical energy and anxiety.....that was pretty hilarious. Hecs I think it was.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

The big jugs of flavoured syrup goop thats supposed to draw in deer and moose and bears, does anyone actually use that for deer and they like it?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

bait.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

There are literally isles of the stuff in every sporting goods store. Just pick one. Lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sharkbait11 said:


> The big jugs of flavoured syrup goop thats supposed to draw in deer and moose and bears, does anyone actually use that for deer and they like it?


I have used it, only seen it work once though, it might even be the opposite normally. 

One time the deer ate/pawed an entire stump and a crater into the ground. Or maybe it was a bear? Lol

After that one time I haven't seen any plus since. I found a jug in my Dad's shed a few years ago and dumped it out by the pond just to see what would happen. I don't think anything ever touched it.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

That acorn cruncher thing they had out a few years ago is one that pops into my head.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 788475


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Anything scent control related...

The wind doesn't lie.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Trail tape.

If you can't make your way through the woods without hanging a 3' long orange ribbon from every other tree, you probably shouldn't be out there.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Quack Addict said:


> Trail tape.
> 
> If you can't make your way through the woods without hanging a 3' long orange ribbon from every other tree, you probably shouldn't be out there.


Lol, or those push pins that light up with a flashlight.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

brookie1 said:


> Lol, or those push pins that light up with a flashlight.


I use those for some spots... It gets dark out there...


----------



## Randall Stevens (Mar 19, 2019)

PRIMOS Blood tracking light. If there was any dew or rain every droplet looked like blood.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> Lol, or those push pins that light up with a flashlight.


Those I actually see a use for. The tape is ridiculous.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I think most of the stuff is more for catching hunters than getting deers.Just like all the fishing lures every year I would look at ice fishing jigs and end up buying some Right now I got100s of different ones and coolers.But I basically only use about the same five.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Scent control toothpaste for hunters. What are some doing kissing the deer or was it for after the hunt


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

Earth scented cover-really!! LOL


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

mustang72 said:


> I use those for some spots... It gets dark out there...


We use the reflective twisty bread ties. Makes finding a stand or your way back out in the dark real easy. That way we don’t spend time randomly stumbling through the woods in the dark looking for our stand blowing out every deer in the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

mustang72 said:


> I use those for some spots... It gets dark out there...





jiggin is livin said:


> Those I actually see a use for. The tape is ridiculous.


Sorry, lol. Carry on....


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

The scent control spray for boots the absolute worst product idea out there. Literally watched deer walk up to my path and then do a 180 and walk away.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Deer on a String lure......


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Holless Wilbur Allens god awful contraption 😉


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Baybum said:


> What was that suit that hid your electrical energy and anxiety.....that was pretty hilarious. Hecs I think it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This sounds like something my mother would get me for Christmas. 🤔


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

To throw a 180 in here.. One of my favorite useful purchases for hunting was my jetsled!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

LLSSt Clair said:


> Trail cameras… they should of been banned along side of drones!


I don't think they will be legal much longer at least during the season, I started using a cell camera late last year and having the ability to look at your phone when heading out to the stand and knowing if there is a deer in the area, has been one in the area within the past 10 minutes or nothing for the past day almost seems unethical


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

mustang72 said:


> To throw a 180 in here.. One of my favorite useful purchases for hunting was my jetsled!


Great thread, but maybe it's playing itself out.

One of my favorite pieces of hunting gear is this relatively inexpensive hat. My ears and head get cold easily, so this thing keeps me in my stand on those bitter cold days. It's basically a trapper hat with a visor and facemask. Covers the back of my neck, sides of my face, etc. Anything that keeps me in my stand longer is a game changer.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I miss Gumoflauge


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I managed to refrain from buying a trail timer....


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

jjlrrw said:


> I don't think they will be legal much longer at least during the season, I started using a cell camera late last year and having the ability to look at your phone when heading out to the stand and knowing if there is a deer in the area, has been one in the area within the past 10 minutes or nothing for the past day almost seems unethical


You must have killed your biggest ever using it then right?


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> On my first two encounters with this buck I was using Crest and he busted me. Switched to the hunters paste and the next day he came in on a string.
> 
> View attachment 788482


Ehhh, he's OK. Probably needed another year


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Face paint


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> You like?
> 
> View attachment 788489


Now that's a knife!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

DoeMaster said:


> anything scent control related.


Im of the opposite mindset with this one. I use Scent Killer Gold and it seems to be very effective. I've had several deer walk across my entry/exit route without even as much as a tail twitch. I've had bucks was right up to my tree, sniff it, look up at me, then slowly saunter away without a care in the world. Ive had does and fawns graze around under my stand for 20-30 minutes within 5 feet of my tree and were never spooked at all. This is after being in the woods a couple days without a shower so there seems to be something to it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Vanilla killa edit got it backwards Killa vanilla


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

walkers game ear


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Face paint


Wine Cork and a lighter! Free if you drink wine . Probably much better for the skin too! Maybe even beneficial!


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

jjlrrw said:


> I don't think they will be legal much longer at least during the season, I started using a cell camera late last year and having the ability to look at your phone when heading out to the stand and knowing if there is a deer in the area, has been one in the area within the past 10 minutes or nothing for the past day almost seems unethical


 Yes very unethical! We can all pretty much agree on grouping trail cams, drones and the acorn sound generator as tools that give the hunter a huuuge advantage, it’s just not fair to the deer.




November Sunrise said:


> This dude came racing in right after I fired up the acorn smasher.
> 
> View attachment 788481


 The Best!!!


One more for me, muck hunting boots and their cold temp ratings.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

It’s fishing not hunting but I can’t help myself. The king of all gimmicks. I give you the Wunder Boner


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

aacosta said:


> View attachment 788490





aacosta said:


> View attachment 788490


I have one of them with extra refill. Never used one. Lol
I just keep just in case. Might worth a lot if I have a brand new one unopened, like the original Nintendo.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Osceola said:


> This is a good one. I've never understood just what those knives are used for.


Christmas gifts. That's how I got mine. LOL.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

throughtheice88 said:


> I'm a little blown away by the scent control comments. Almost seems like a cop out to not go through the trouble of a scent control regimen. I'm not saying there aren't gimmicks out there, but years ago when I committed to fairly stringent scent control I saw an undeniable difference.


Scent control works but not period. If there's zero wind, it will mask your odor so deer won't detect your presence in there immediate area. Once wind starts moving, scent control will not beat the deers nose. I've tried to buy into scent clothing and sprays beating the deers nose but had to eventually decide that it's a 90% failure. Sure it works but mostly it doesn't beat the deer. I still use it. Every little bit helps


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

-Anything that requires reading instructions in the dark.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

johnIV said:


> Scent control works but not period. If there's zero wind, it will mask your odor so deer won't detect your presence in there immediate area. Once wind starts moving, scent control will not beat the deers nose. I've tried to buy into scent clothing and sprays beating the deers nose but had to eventually decide that it's a 90% failure. Sure it works but mostly it doesn't beat the deer. I still use it. Every little bit helps


I do believe it's impossible to completely eliminate our scent, but I think we can drastically reduce it. Sometimes to the point where a downwind deer doesn't notice you or the traces of scent it picks up aren't enough to cause alarm. It depends on just how fanatical you want to be.

Playing the wind is always rule #1, but wind changes. It varies, it swirls. Like you said, anything we can do to stack the odds in our favor is a good thing. It's all about effort and how much you're willing to put out.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

MPOW said:


> it's actually a good idea.....needs to be flexible...it's not a scrape tree.....more like a hemp rope or hanging vine licking branch but you don't need a limb.....deer will definitely investigate.....$50 bucks ain't the end of the world....but maybe it is for some


It’s a gimmick and the company is a joke.. here’s a planted tree with a post hole digger and vine hanging from paracord … all free except the cord 
Worked great ..


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not to derail this post with all the opinions. Sorry. Licking branches work. Period. Use them properly and wind dependent and bucks will be harvested on licking branches or scent posts. This I've experienced personally. No need for synthetic branches when the woods is full of the real thing. Pull a branch down with some wire and watch the results on trail cam. Undeniable results. With or without scent, they produce results.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

johnIV said:


> Toilet paper does the same and it disappears after a rain. That plastic ribbon lasts for decades and NOBODY polices it up after they track a deer. NOBODY. I see it all over the woods.


Personally, I pick it up every single time. Hate the assholes that don't


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

johnIV said:


> Not to derail this post with all the opinions. Sorry. Licking branches work. Period. Use them properly and wind dependent and bucks will be harvested on licking branches or scent posts. This I've experienced personally. No need for synthetic branches when the woods is full of the real thing. Pull a branch down with some wire and watch the results on trail cam. Undeniable results. With or without scent, they produce results.


you mean I don't have to buy a spring to put it in for 50 bucks or a hemp rope?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

throughtheice88 said:


> I'm a little blown away by the scent control comments. Almost seems like a cop out to not go through the trouble of a scent control regimen. I'm not saying there aren't gimmicks out there, but years ago when I committed to fairly stringent scent control I saw an undeniable difference.


I'm skeptical of scent control because I've seen little proof, other than anecdotal, that it works. I've seen a lot of proof that it doesn't work, including Jim Brauker's videos where he blames "soil disturbance" when deer stop to smell his trail. I've also seen him blame just being on the stand too long when he's picked off. The scent control "wore off". For being a former scientist, he's got some serious biases. I give him credit for having the integrity to publish those videos where he is scent busted, but his excuses are amusing if not laughable.

For me it's a cost versus benefit thing. Some of the most successful hunters don't do any kind of scent control other than addressing wind direction and thermals and it hasn't prevented them from consistently shooting mature bucks. If there really is a benefit, it doesn't outweigh the significant costs of time and money to gain some minimal advantage.

If you're convinced by anecdotal evidence, I stopped any kind of scent control several years ago and my hunting has never been better. I have deer pass by me within shooting range on nearly every hunt without appearing to know I'm there. My improved hunting may just have something to do with my habitat improvements, stand set up and increased experience as a hunter. What do I gain by spending hundreds or thousands of dollars and hours and hours of my precious time on scent control?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't use it. If I did I know I'd be leaving it in the woods. If I used it to track a deer and had to track that deer 400 yards, I wouldn't go back the same way I came to be able to pick it up. I'd follow my GPS straight to where I'd have to get the deer out. I suspect that's what everybody does. Except you. I know I'd be guilty of it that's why I don't use it. I always have a roll of toilet paper in my pack for that reason.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Osceola said:


> I'm skeptical of scent control because I've seen little proof, other than anecdotal, that it works. I've seen a lot of proof that it doesn't work, including Jim Brauker's videos where he blames "soil disturbance" when deer stop to smell his trail. I've also seen him blame just being on the stand too long when he's picked off. The scent control "wore off". For being a former scientist, he's got some serious biases. I give him credit for having the integrity to publishing those videos where he is scent busted, but his excuses are amusing if not laughable.
> 
> For me it's a cost versus benefit thing. Some of the most successful hunters don't do any kind of scent control other than addressing wind direction and thermals and it hasn't prevented them from consistently shooting mature bucks. If there really is a benefit, it doesn't outweigh the significant costs of time and money to gain some minimal advantage.
> 
> If you're convinced by anecdotal evidence, I stopped any kind of scent control several years ago and my hunting has never been better. I have deer pass by me within shooting range on nearly every hunt without appearing to know I'm there. My improved hunting may just have something to do with my habitat improvements, stand set up and increased experience as a hunter. What do I gain by spending hundreds or thousands of dollars and hours and hours of my precious time?


I suppose I don't really view it as a cost thing so much. You need hunting clothes anyway, so buy scentlok. Nice, name brand non-carbon lined clothes are almost as expensive anyway. You need hunting boots, so get a pair of rubber ones. Once the basics are purchased you're good to go for quite a few years. Other than a fresh 8 dollar bottle of scent killer spray every fall, at least for me.

As far as the trouble, mine is minimal. Washed, clean clothes kept in a scent free bag that I don't put on until I get to the woods and I give my boots a quick spritz with spray before the walk in. Of course, I'm not quite as dedicated and fanatical as some. I like a middle ground, but in my eyes I've noticed a big difference. Coincidental? Maybe. But I don't think so.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

throughtheice88 said:


> I suppose I don't really view it as a cost thing so much. You need hunting clothes anyway, so buy scentlok. Nice, name brand non-carbon lined clothes are almost as expensive anyway. You need hunting boots, so get a pair of rubber ones. Once the basics are purchased you're good to go for quite a few years. Other than a fresh 8 dollar bottle of scent killer spray every fall, at least for me.
> 
> As far as the trouble, mine is minimal. Washed, clean clothes kept in a scent free bag that I don't put on until I get to the woods and I give my boots a quick spritz with spray before the walk in. Of course, I'm not quite as dedicated and fanatical as some. I like a middle ground, but in my eyes I've noticed a big difference. Coincidental? Maybe. But I don't think so.


If that's all you're doing, I think the hard-core scent controllers would say you're really not doing it at all. Your program is about the same as mine used to be. For whatever it's worth, I do have an ozone machine and run it with my hunting clothes a few times during the season. Still not convinced it makes a much difference, but I own it so I use it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The Ground Grunt'r


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Joe Archer said:


> *Peep sights for archery!*
> <----<<<


Huh?? Are you kidding me Joe? Who doesn't use a peep on their string??


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

A deers nose is around 33% better than a drug dogs nose. If you think you’re fooling that then you should outsource your talents to the boys in Mexico. They have billions backing them and they have a hard time getting by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

throughtheice88 said:


> I do believe it's impossible to completely eliminate our scent, but I think we can drastically reduce it. Sometimes to the point where a downwind deer doesn't notice you or the traces of scent it picks up aren't enough to cause alarm. It depends on just how fanatical you want to be.
> 
> Playing the wind is always rule #1, but wind changes. It varies, it swirls. Like you said, anything we can do to stack the odds in our favor is a good thing. It's all about effort and how much you're willing to put out.


This is where I agree on scent control, according to the book by Chris Eberhart's (RIP) he even changed his diet, trimmed his body hair and went full out regiment. John Eberhart even burys his new hunting boots under ground for a year to reduce the neoprene/rubber scent. I can believe that very very significantly reducing your scent might help diminish the effects it can have on some of the most leery old bucks, but I think you have to be all in to such a degree its not worth it for most. I think significantly reducing your scent can help if a deer winds you they might not be as alarmed or may just avoid the area instead of snorting and stomping and running off leaving their interdigital scent as warning for others to actively avoid the area. Ive heard multiple researchers talk about scent cones and distance from hunters deer are likely to react. We know you cant eliminate scent so you either go full on scent control regiment AND play the wind, or just play the wind. 

I dont think most hunters especially casual hunters can perform such a regiment, but all the power to those that do and are successful I think the science to it makes sense but we all know you cannot eliminate scent and those that think those products or the regiment eliminates scent altogether are mislead and likely to bash or dismiss it all together. Me, I just hunt the wind cause Im a meat hunter but if I decided to be a trophy hunter I would go full out.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Osceola said:


> If that's all you're doing, I think the hard-core scent controllers would say you're really not doing it at all. Your program is about the same as mine used to be. For whatever it's worth, I do have an ozone machine and run it with my hunting clothes a few times during the season. Still not convinced it makes a much difference, but I own it so I use it.


Oh for sure. I give MAD props to the people with dedicated ozone closets, who wash in scent free soap before every single hunt, sacrifice small animals to the scent gods, all of it. It's easy to say that those things are gimmicks, but it's just as easy to say they're not. I've considered utilizing ozone, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Some folks might roll their eyes, but I admire that kind of effort and dedication


----------



## Randall Stevens (Mar 19, 2019)

6Speed said:


> Scent lock clothes


I bought a scent lok full season suit when it was first introduced. Not sure of the year, maybe 2006 or 2007? I have no illusion that the carbon still has any functioning properties but I still wear it to this day and it still looks in similar condition to the day I bought it. Not sure of the newer suits but that suit was made of quality material and the price wasn't that high and really much less than most brands today.

I've gotten my money's worth and then some.

I'd say brands like KUIU, Sitka and the like are over priced gimmicks but someone will chime in and tell me they are worth it. If a michigan deer hunter is wearing KUIU or sitka they are generally written off as having more money than hunting ability.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

>WingIt< said:


> A deers nose is around 33% better than a drug dogs nose. If you think you’re fooling that then you should outsource your talents to the boys in Mexico. They have billions backing them and they have a hard time getting by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nobody's claiming to fool their nose completely, if you very significantly reduce you scent it might help reduce the deers reaction to the scent, sure they are still going to smell a human but if your scent is cut down by 50-75% it could fool the deer into thinking there is a human further away then they might be. All hypothetical based on observational research which is difficult to draw conclusions from or disprove a hypothesis. But nobody I know of is saying you can fool a deers nose to the point they cant smell you.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

>WingIt< said:


> A deers nose is around 33% better than a drug dogs nose. If you think you’re fooling that then you should outsource your talents to the boys in Mexico. They have billions backing them and they have a hard time getting by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That's actually an interesting point, because I've read studies done on various scent control methods typical to hunters, tested with scent and drug dogs. And for the most part, the dogs aren't fooled. I think that's a testament to the fact that it's nearly impossible to eliminate our scent. But still, I firmly believe we can reduce it.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Mar 19, 2019)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Nobody's claiming to fool their nose completely, if you very significantly reduce you scent it might help reduce the deers reaction to the scent, sure they are still going to smell a human but if your scent is cut down by 50-75% it could fool the deer into thinking there is a human further away then they might be. All hypothetical based on observational research which is difficult to draw conclusions from or disprove a hypothesis. But nobody I know of is saying you can fool a deers nose to the point they cant smell you.


Where I hunt playing the wind only helps to an extent. There are so many deer that on most hunts you will have deer down wind at some point. If I go out with zero attention to scent control a deer that gets down wind may start blowing and alert any deer upwind blowing my chance of something coming in later in the hunt. Now if I do everything I can to control my scent they may still smell me and act a little nervous but usually they will continue on with out blowing my entire hunt. That's all I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If someone burning leaves does not bother you you'll go about your business.
If it bothers you and you want to find the source , you can.
If you have a reason to associate something negative with the smell of burning leaves , you'll likely be cautious when smelling them.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> All ya got?


Just making you think. You simply cannot compare apples to apples without exact scenarios playing out together.

And also depends on your goals. If you are good with killing a deer, any deer, dress like a clown. If you want to be successful more regularly with older deer, you might need to step up your game.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> What that distance/threshold is for deer I don't know. But being cautious cannot possibly hurt


Assuming being cautious doesn't reduce your time on stand....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Assuming being cautious doesn't reduce your time on stand....


Assuming all time on stand is equal. It's not.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Assuming all time on stand is equal. It's not.


All times are different - but as long as folks have jobs/responsibilities/etc. - a long involved scent control process is likely to occasionally overrun good times. Particularly if you're talking 30 minutes.

Is 25 minutes extra in the stand and a 5 minute scent control routine better? 20 and 10? 15 and 15?

It's all cost/benefit, and most folks who think they have enough data to say anything other than "I don't know either way" are just lying to themselves.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Didn't know I opened the scent control thread


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

Myth busters 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> True....but Joe's original post said...*"Peep sights for archery!"*
> 
> XBows with scopes ain't "Archery" IMO


I would guess low light shooters don’t care for them. I like a peep myself.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

It's a gimmick!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pescadero said:


> All times are different - but as long as folks have jobs/responsibilities/etc. - a long involved scent control process is likely to occasionally overrun good times. Particularly if you're talking 30 minutes.
> 
> Is 25 minutes extra in the stand and a 5 minute scent control routine better? 20 and 10? 15 and 15?
> 
> It's all cost/benefit, and most folks who think they have enough data to say anything other than "I don't know either way" are just lying to themselves.


Meh. I think of the logic of getting to work on time. If there might be a train on your route, get started earlier.

Getting on stand at 330 vs 4pm in mid October isn't likely to gain you many, if any kills anyway. It's different if you're talking cutting into the last hour.


----------



## Harol (Sep 11, 2015)

Sharkbait11 said:


> The big jugs of flavoured syrup goop thats supposed to draw in deer and moose and bears, does anyone actually use that for deer and they like it?


Believe it’s called Deer Cane. Buddy said he used it once and deer really liked it. I think he put it in front of a trail camera just to see if the deer are it


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

6Speed said:


> Anyone know how people shot deer in the thousand years before scent lock came out? We wore blue jeans and flannel shirts back in the day. Mama musta put something special in the laundry detergent?


Of course people shot deer, natives probably better hunter then the common hunter these days, its about going after the smartest buck in the bush. The "boss buck" or dominant buck of the square mile is the smartest buck around so if you want to consistently shoot big older dominant bucks (not necessarily the biggest antlers) there are some take aways and possible advantages from using scent control.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Botiz said:


> One thing I don’t understand about the scent control freaks…this is Michigan. More than likely, the deer you are trying to keep from smelling you arrived at your location after having smelled several other people that very day. It wouldn’t be uncommon at all for him to get your scent confused with the scent of your neighbor while you’re drawing your bow. Most of the state is a checkerboard of tiny private parcels.
> 
> To each their own, but I don’t think I see the sense of it. In a place where deer don’t live in backyards, maybe something to it.


I think the opposite actually, a backyard deer is used to human scent and knows when they are in danger of a human being too close for comfort from repeated exposure, think "Pavlov's Dogs" experiment. If you reduce your scent, the deer might think you are at the farmhouse when you are actually sitting in their living room about to put one in their boiler room because your scent is weaker then they expect.

A deer that is not used to human scent, would likely react stronger then one that is desensatized to human smell because it is odd and unusual but it could also pique their curiosity but I doubt it would a mature buck (3-5 years). But yea to each their own, my info is not my own but based on what other researchers have written about and their observational data. Ken Nordberg has been hunting and studying deer for over 60 years, I highly suggest his Whitetail Almanac. He claims he is the first writer to distinguish the actual white tail rut and how it varies from region, but then again the pizza place down the road also claims to be the "best in town" so everything I research is taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Botiz said:


> One thing I don’t understand about the scent control freaks…this is Michigan. More than likely, the deer you are trying to keep from smelling you arrived at your location after having smelled several other people that very day. It wouldn’t be uncommon at all for him to get your scent confused with the scent of your neighbor while you’re drawing your bow. Most of the state is a checkerboard of tiny private parcels.
> 
> To each their own, but I don’t think I see the sense of it. In a place where deer don’t live in backyards, maybe something to it.


So playing the wind is useless as well.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Assuming all time on stand is equal. It's not.


Assuming you are ok with shooting any large buck or if you want to be consistent at taking the dominant breeding buck of the area. Everyones goals and expectations are different, some people like me will shoot literally any deer that presents a good shot lol and some like John Eberhart consistently take booners hmmm...🤔🤔🤔

I do minimal scent control but I also move my stand sites every hunt and only hunt the best wind.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Back on track


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Harol said:


> Believe it’s called Deer Cane. Buddy said he used it once and deer really liked it. I think he put it in front of a trail camera just to see if the deer are it


Ok good to know I just ordered a skid of it 😆😆😆


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

aacosta said:


> Back on track
> View attachment 788697


hey that would be good the the chronics out there! Ill buy one for my bro so when he lites up he can cough his balls out into that instead of spooking the deer 200 yards away from the stand im in 🤣


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

I can guarantee that you can provide nothing but subjective anecdotal evidence that your scent control clothes, program, voodoo, etc. have contained any of your scent and were the reason for a successful hunt. Yeah, there are some guys who take it to the extreme and shoot nice deer consistently. There are also guys who hunt in jeans and a t shirt that do as well. One well known one actually. The constant there it seems would be playing the wind, stand location, entry and exits… hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A read recently from 1960 (well copyright listed as starting that year for first edition) , and I'll not name the author who was involved in much sporting pursuits and supplying sportsmen/persons and guides ect...
Stated , deer do not have bladders.
Not the first highly conflicting note compared to my experiencing something. Or the only author that contrasts my experience. Not saying I'm more accomplished by any means. Only that sometimes....Someone is having a very different experience .
I don't discard the rest when an author (video creator , product sponsor or manufacturer ect.)makes me scratch my head , but hey , seeing in person is believing sometimes.

It worked for me. How do you know it will or won't work for you?
For a small fee to me or one of my sponsors , you can find out....  

Think I still have a bottle of vanillakilla or whatever it was. Must be saving the remains for a trump card for when I encounter a state record loafing about or something.
Where did I acquire it at , I wonder.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

>WingIt< said:


> I can guarantee that you can provide nothing but subjective anecdotal evidence that your scent control clothes, program, voodoo, etc. have contained any of your scent and were the reason for a successful hunt. Yeah, there are some guys who take it to the extreme and shoot nice deer consistently. There are also guys who hunt in jeans and a t shirt that do as well. One well known one actually. The constant there it seems would be playing the wind, stand location, entry and exits… hmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I find myself somewhere in the middle on scent control. I do the best I can, but I don't let it ruin my hunt or keep me from hunting if everything isn't perfect. I do believe doing the best you can helps you with deer in a certain proximity, which can be the difference between getting a deer in range and not. Anecdotally, I'd love to see a poll of MS Forums for guys and gals that have actually killed multiple P and Y or Booner bucks in Michigan and if they used a) no scent control at all, b) moderate scent control methods, c) extreme scent control methods. I say multiple P and Y or Booner because its possible for anyone to bag a quality buck through attrition or luck at some point.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Anyone know how people shot deer in the thousand years before scent lock came out? We wore blue jeans and flannel shirts back in the day. Mama musta put something special in the laundry detergent?


Thousands of years ago those hunters were squatting in a tree using a stick with a sharpened rock tied to it and nearly starving to death. By your arguement, they don't need tree stands, camo, compound bows or broadheads made of surgical steel either.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’d wager the first hunter you’re describing is the much better hunter. And the second is certainly fatter.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

83mulligan said:


> I find myself somewhere in the middle on scent control. I do the best I can, but I don't let it ruin my hunt or keep me from hunting if everything isn't perfect. I do believe doing the best you can helps you with deer in a certain proximity, which can be the difference between getting a deer in range and not. Anecdotally, I'd love to see a poll of MS Forums for guys and gals that have actually killed multiple P and Y or Booner bucks in Michigan and if they used a) no scent control at all, b) moderate scent control methods, c) extreme scent control methods. I say multiple P and Y or Booner because its possible for anyone to bag a quality buck through attrition or luck at some point.


Thank you for your support and encouragement towards my one day scoring on a book buck!
C'mon attrition! Heck , I'd settle for luck at this point.
L.o.l..


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

83mulligan said:


> I find myself somewhere in the middle on scent control. I do the best I can, but I don't let it ruin my hunt or keep me from hunting if everything isn't perfect. I do believe doing the best you can helps you with deer in a certain proximity, which can be the difference between getting a deer in range and not. Anecdotally, I'd love to see a poll of MS Forums for guys and gals that have actually killed multiple P and Y or Booner bucks in Michigan and if they used a) no scent control at all, b) moderate scent control methods, c) extreme scent control methods. I say multiple P and Y or Booner because its possible for anyone to bag a quality buck through attrition or luck at some point.


From my experience, my money is on the hunters that understand scent control.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Waif said:


> Thank you for your support and encouragement towards my one day scoring on a book buck!
> C'mon attrition! Heck , I'd settle for luck at this point.
> L.o.l..


Waif, I'm parlaying both every year!


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

Dish7 said:


> The scent control argument is bizarre to me. It is in no way so black and white. There are so many variables between hunters that it really becomes apples and oranges. Too many factors to get into.
> Take the dog/deer comparison. You have a dog that is trained to pick up a scent and track down the source. Not what a deer does at all. A deer picks up a scent and assess the danger level either instinctually or possibly from a previous experience. Should the deer ignore, flee or just warily carry on? Doesn't it make sense to help lesson that deer's reaction?
> If your not into it, great. I completely get it. No problem at all. But to completely dismiss scent control as a total gimmick is silly and a big insult to the human brain. There are products and methods that help, just as there are complete gimmicks. JMO.


I don't think most hunters could ever dream of fooling a deer's nose, even with throwing the kitchen sink at them. Some can, I have, but it's not just something you buy from a store, or learn on the internet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I wonder if the more extreme scent control advocates ever think about the constant off-gassing of synthetic materials regarding much of their gear. Consider the hypothetical hardcore scent guy who shaves completely his entire body, scent-loks all his clothing and eats nothing but baking soda and charcoal for a week prior to the hunt, does the rain dance outside his truck standing on tarps and whatnot juggling supposed scent-free bins containing his boots and clothing and that whole routine but then grabs a bow, stand/saddle, binos and everything else he brings into the field, most of which feature synthetic materials off-gassing "new car smell" everywhere he travels.

Seems to me that while bad breath, BO and other biological scents might be accounted for, there's no getting around, eliminating or masking, the smell of plastics I have to assume deer associate with humans.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Reading this amazes how much we emulate the target we hunt. MS was boring all summer with everyone getting along. Now with season right around the corner, guys necks are swelling a bit and sparring with everyone.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

83mulligan said:


> WIth regard to scent control, do it to whatever level gives you confidence. The competition here is not with other MS forums members, it's with the game you chase. Dish7 obviously has a program that gives him confidence and has made him pretty darn successful over the years. I doubt its the only reason. Most hunters that are at least in tune with scent and how it effects deer movements are more in tune with all concepts of deer hunting. I'd argue, for instance, that how you approach and leave your stand, with regard to your scent, is every bit as important as your time on stand.


And I thought dish got lucky every year, year after year. One lucky dude.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I laugh at this thread. The hard stance guys take on things they have never used and assume they know of is amazing. Personally I love gear and gadgets and if they work great and if they don't go well Move on. Honing your craft in your lifetime is a choice some make. If you want the same way you did when you started hunting as you do now enjoy your hunting.

Here's mine. Rifles in the shotgun zone.!!
make it easy for me cause hunting is hard.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

throughtheice88 said:


> The idea of carbon lined clothing makes a lot of sense. It's pretty conclusive at this point that carbon does in fact absorb molecules from the air, be it moisture or a scent molecule. It's the same reason some folks use charcoal in a camper fridge when stowed for the winter, it absorbs moisture and nasty odors. So it stands to reason that carbon lining in clothes do, in fact, absorb the natural scent coming off our bodies.
> 
> It also stands to reason that there is a never-ending stream of scent coming off our bodies. So just how much of it that carbon can absorb is up for debate.
> 
> Even when wearing these clothes, there is sure to be scent escaping from your collar, possibly coat cuffs, and the like. And your face, you can only cover so much with a mask. So again, it's surely impossible to eliminate our scent. But again, I really do believe we can drastically reduce it.


It does help. The wind and thermals is constantly shifting and changing. If I can slow or lesson my scent trail enough to keep deer from bolting and sounding alarm before I see them that's a success. I definitely notice a difference when I use scent control or don't use it. long strenuous walks to my stand it doesn't help much. But if I can access with little exertion it does. Also, if I don't treat my boots I get busted Everytime a deer crosses my path. I personally feel boot treatment is high priority.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone remember the corn suit? It was like a pair of coveralls that had a liner you would fill with shelled corn to help cover your scent. After years of getting attacked by squirrels and birds I never gave up on wearing it. Then one day, something happened from all the attacks from the previous years. The suit sprung a leak and I lost all my cover corn before reaching my stand. I felt naked in the tree but I ended up seeing more deer. Now I have to add corn everytime I go hunting, but it still works to this day.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

83mulligan said:


> Thousands of years ago those hunters were squatting in a tree using a stick with a sharpened rock tied to it and nearly starving to death. By your arguement, they don't need tree stands, camo, compound bows or broadheads made of surgical steel either.


They were skinny cause they kept trying to eat the horns .. 

You guys have fun. The economy needs these sales.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Butt-out 2 tool local meijer $5.99. Gimmick or not I bought one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Whitetail Freak said:


> And I thought dish got lucky every year, year after year. One lucky dude.


Blind squirrel hunting tactics...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to go way out on a limb and theorize that the guy who wears his hunting clothes into restaurants, to work, etc. is probably going to have a longer lasting impact on the stand location he hunts than a person who puts some effort into reducing his amount of scent while he hunts and that he leaves behind.

It's admittedly a crazy theory that needs many pages of point/counterpoint debate in order to be solidified. Hopefully some insightful member can share the story of the hunter who goes directly from septic cleaning to the stand and still gets his buck every year so that others can also consider the viability of that approach.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Bucman said:


> I laugh at this thread. The hard stance guys take on things they have never used and assume they know of is amazing. Personally I love gear and gadgets and if they work great and if they don't go well Move on. Honing your craft in your lifetime is a choice some make. If you want the same way you did when you started hunting as you do now enjoy your hunting.
> 
> Here's mine. Rifles in the shotgun zone.!!
> make it easy for me cause hunting is hard.


I think we found the guy who bought the acorn crusher.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

John Eberhart ,big time scent controll guy. Kills big bucks every year.
Dan Infalt ,no scent control except playing the wind and thermals. Kills big bucks every year.
John hunts from high stands 30ft or higher
Dan hunts whatever tree is available sometimes no higher then 6 ft.
one thing in common is both watch there entrance and exit strategies and only hunt a spot once or twice at best each year.

If what your doing works go for it.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

So with all the pro’s & con’s talk about scent control I have this ? Bought these in Jan 2021, 100% wool bibs from Canada Eh”. How should I be storing then now? I’ll be wearing them in the UP for the gun opener.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Over hunting stands may be the #1 mistake made if trying to kill a big target buck on camera. First time in a stand is always the best opportunity for a kill. After that, those numbers drop alot. Human scent makes that the case. Everything revolves around it.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Now that I 100% agree on, any residual, leftover scent can ruin the best setup you have for the rest of the season or longer if you are intent on killing mature bucks or does. 1.5 year old deer are teenagers in my eyes and much easier to kill but I have no qualms with those who kill them, it's your tag so make your own choice. More experienced deer can, unless one gets very lucky, be extremely hard to kill, that's just fact.

My perfect hunt scenario involves having my body and clothing as scent free as possible, a little rustle in the leaves from a cosistent in direction 3-12 mile an hour wind, and maybe an on and off slight drizzle although that's only an added bonus.
Give me those conditions and a very lightly used stand and I will figure out my best location and not ask for more. Killing the targeted animal is just dessert after a good meal for me.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I get one or two hunts before the old doe catch on.
More often hearing or seeing me leaving.
After they start dodging me , older bucks (no , I don't have a herd of older bucks) act similar until (if) they get looking for doe too enthusiastically.
That affects more than just a stand for me. It affects the site around it too. Deer study thier approach much more carefully after.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Dispersion modeling isn't up to opinions.


The idea that any products you use have an impactful effect on that is, and that’s the point… not the science


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

>WingIt< said:


> The idea that any products you use have an impactful effect on that is, and that’s the point… not the science
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Heard that nonsense before.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Botiz said:


> I think we found the guy who bought the acorn crusher.


Nope Lmao I have 2 of them no joke.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Quack Addict said:


> Trail tape.
> 
> If you can't make your way through the woods without hanging a 3' long orange ribbon from every other tree, you probably shouldn't be out there.


I rest my case.

Considering the marked bushes along the field edge, the arrows on the floor at the grocery store must be a God's send for this guy.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Quack Addict said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> Considering the marked bushes along the field edge, the arrows on the floor at the grocery store must be a God's send for this guy.
> View attachment 789037
> View attachment 789038


I see you fell for my decoy trail. Did you follow it all the way, lol.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Facemasks. We all know they don't work.


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> And to that point like I mentioned, deer absolutely can tell if their predators are close or far away by the number of scent particles in the air. When the wind is blowing and a coyote or wolf is 500 yards away they aren't likely to bound away out of caution. They may take note and avoid the area but they probably aren't blowing, flagging and spreading interdigital scent (from their hooves). So on that token, if they are aware of what the normal hunter in their area smells like (and deer do know individuals by scent its been proven just like a dog) if the hunter diminishes their scent to a level the deer believes them to be alot further away due to less scent particles, they are less likely to give a bad reaction based on what we know about cervid behavior and the observational studies about it. If the hunter is 100 yards away the deer may think, "I can smell danger pretty close, Im outta here for the rest of the season". Then reduce the airborn scent particles by say 75% the deer may think (and they dont think they react to stimuli but follow along) "well I smell that hunter but hes further away than normal so ill just avoid the area today".
> 
> The worst encounter you can have with a deer is blowing, flagging and spreading interdigital scent which can stay on the ground for at least a week and all deer in the area know what that means and can activately avoid the area.
> 
> ...


So to this point.. perhaps a good scent strategy is to practice horrible scent control all off season (which I do, I am working my plots/shooting lanes, and 4 wheeling and playing on my 40 all summer based upon what our family and friends feel like wearing), and then during a couple months of hunting go stealth/ add a scent control regiment and be quiet? Its my current plan this year to change up how I normally do things anyhow


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

brookie1 said:


> Lol, or those push pins that light up with a flashlight.


I like those push pins. I move them to different trees for a ways and let them try to find their stand.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

o_mykiss said:


> I actually use both trail tape and the reflective pins to great effect. The pins just sparingly, like when walking into the stand in the dark and I need to make a turn at a place without a good landmark reference.
> 
> Flagging tape I use for marking out 20 and 30 yard trees on private land. Not 100% necessary but it is nice to have a quick reminder of range when bowhunting, especially if multiple people in the family use the stand.
> 
> And you can't beat flagging tape for a long bloodtrail - a few inches hung on spaced out drips really makes it easy to look back and see the path the deer was taking and can help guesstimate where the trail might pick up after you've lost it


Toilet paper works well also. And biodegrades.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

rocknreel2 said:


> So to this point.. perhaps a good scent strategy is to practice horrible scent control all off season (which I do, I am working my plots/shooting lanes, and 4 wheeling and playing on my 40 all summer based upon what our family and friends feel like wearing), and then during a couple months of hunting go stealth/ add a scent control regiment and be quiet? Its my current plan this year to change up how I normally do things anyhow


Where I hunt theres a farmer that regularly walks his property with his dog and used to ride horses, we use the same trail to access some of our stands as we have his permission to hunt his land as well, weve had deer (doe) on camera that literally step in our tracks from the day before it doesn't seem to phase them. But if it was public land away from normal walking trails the deer are probably more likely to be leery about it and I know the bucks dont go near that walking trail they stay a good 100 yards away.

If you desensitized deer to your scent off season when you're not acting like a predator, then come hunting season you start creeping around and lurking it could backfire and the deer could quickly realize they are being hunted. Deer live their lives through their senses they cant reason like us, so they know inviduals by their unique scent. They probably know most if not all the predators by scent in their home range, they definitely know each deer by its unique smell.

Dr Nordberg has some good info about wolves and deers reaction to them when they are simply running a trail near the deer they aren't afraid of them, they know the wolves are passing through not intent on hunting them. But when the wolves start acting sneaky like a predator the deer react negatively. He suggests walking to your tree stand as if you are out for a walk and dont stalk your way to your treestand or hunting spot. Any deer that hear you walking could assume you're just passing through and once it calms down they should be unphased but if you sneak by they are more likely to feel hunted and leave the area. His theory on this is that deer know the difference in the sound of someone out for a walk vs something stalking them.

Fwiw this is just what I've read, not my personal observations.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

C'mere Deer


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Where I hunt theres a farmer that regularly walks his property with his dog and used to ride horses, we use the same trail to access some of our stands as we have his permission to hunt his land as well, weve had deer (doe) on camera that literally step in our tracks from the day before it doesn't seem to phase them. But if it was public land away from normal walking trails the deer are probably more likely to be leery about it and I know the bucks dont go near that walking trail they stay a good 100 yards away.
> 
> If you desensitized deer to your scent off season when you're not acting like a predator, then come hunting season you start creeping around and lurking it could backfire and the deer could quickly realize they are being hunted. Deer live their lives through their senses they cant reason like us, so they know inviduals by their unique scent. They probably know most if not all the predators by scent in their home range, they definitely know each deer by its unique smell.
> 
> ...


Ok now you have me overthinking this lol.. may as well drive my 4 wheelers out to the stand then.. I did sit last year in a blind with my 4 wheeler right on the trail just observing.. I was expecting the deer to be on opposite side into the woods, yet a doe and fawns walked right into the plot by the trail about 10 yrds from a fully visible 4 wheeler...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

rocknreel2 said:


> Ok now you have me overthinking this lol.. may as well drive my 4 wheelers out to the stand then.. I did sit last year in a blind with my 4 wheeler right on the trail just observing.. I was expecting the deer to be on opposite side into the woods, yet a doe and fawns walked right into the plot by the trail about 10 yrds from a fully visible 4 wheeler...


If a doe and fawn are you goal then let them dictate how you hunt. I dont know if you're trying to pull my leg or you just honestly dont understand deer behavior. Do yourself a favor and get some reading in about deer behavior, itll pay off.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

rocknreel2 said:


> Ok now you have me overthinking this lol.. may as well drive my 4 wheelers out to the stand then.. I did sit last year in a blind with my 4 wheeler right on the trail just observing.. I was expecting the deer to be on opposite side into the woods, yet a doe and fawns walked right into the plot by the trail about 10 yrds from a fully visible 4 wheeler...


You have to buy the MEGA BUCK quad cover and the BEHEMOTH ANTLER kit that clips on your handle bars to turn that puppy into a decoy to get the BIG ONES!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> I see you fell for my decoy trail. Did you follow it all the way, lol.


Nice try. You put way too much effort into hollowing out a tunnel through the dense hedge row for it to be a decoy trail though.

Not gonna give up all my tricks, but if you had just walked another 10 yards before turning in, you could have avoided hollowing out a tunnel through the dense hedge row.

LOL


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

rocknreel2 said:


> Ok now you have me overthinking this lol.. may as well drive my 4 wheelers out to the stand then.. I did sit last year in a blind with my 4 wheeler right on the trail just observing.. I was expecting the deer to be on opposite side into the woods, yet a doe and fawns walked right into the plot by the trail about 10 yrds from a fully visible 4 wheeler...


Vehicle entrance/exit can be a benefit or detriment to a hunter, depending on how executed.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> I see you fell for my decoy trail. Did you follow it all the way, lol.


Did you put it in a circle?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be a mean trick. Move someone's tack trail into a circle.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> I like those push pins. I move them to different trees for a ways and let them try to find their stand.


Diabolical, I like it.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luckily in the UP where I hunt, most stands have been hunted for years and easy to walk in to. When I start hunting a new stand up there in November, I use clip on orange/reflector clips. After the first couple trips in, they usually can be removed in the way out. Most years, tracks in snow allow removal after the first trip in. The latest back track app on my cell phone has helped this I'm most cases without using any markers.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

bowhunter426 said:


> C'mere Deer


I hate to admit it, but the deer actually attacked this stuff. I think it was just because it was something new. The only problem was that dew/rain would just turn the stuff into a solid mess. I actually never bought the product, but I made my own from scratch. Good Luck this fall @bowhunter426!!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Ford F-150


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

unclecbass said:


> Ford F-150


How else are people going to tote around their electric mopeds around they need to get to their stand.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

I would put scent wicks/lures in this category. I have placed scented wicks on licking branches above scrapes and watched most deer ignore it. I've also placed cameras on them and haven't seen any extraordinary increase in pics or interest. I stopped trying because I didn't think it was worth the intrusion of my presence and scent to "freshen" up the wick. Maybe you guys have had better luck with them.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Osceola said:


> I would put scent wicks/lures in this category. I have placed scented wicks on licking branches above scrapes and watched most deer ignore it. I've also placed cameras on them and haven't seen any extraordinary increase in pics or interest. I stopped trying because I didn't think it was worth the intrusion of my presence and scent to "freshen" up the wick. Maybe you guys have had better luck with them.


Agree - they are completely unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Osceola said:


> I would put scent wicks/lures in this category. I have placed scented wicks on licking branches above scrapes and watched most deer ignore it. I've also placed cameras on them and haven't seen any extraordinary increase in pics or interest. I stopped trying because I didn't think it was worth the intrusion of my presence and scent to "freshen" up the wick. Maybe you guys have had better luck with them.


Maybe!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> Agree - they are completely unnecessary IMO.





Osceola said:


> I would put scent wicks/lures in this category. I have placed scented wicks on licking branches above scrapes and watched most deer ignore it. I've also placed cameras on them and haven't seen any extraordinary increase in pics or interest. I stopped trying because I didn't think it was worth the intrusion of my presence and scent to "freshen" up the wick. Maybe you guys have had better luck with them.


Based on my experience in The Treehouse Plot, I tend to agree. 

With one exception, as highlighted often by Mr. Eberhart, the fresh buck tarsal will make an impact.

That said, I think any buck can be duped by anything if it's in that distracted frame of mind.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Waif said:


> Maybe!


I'm going to start calling you the kernel if you bring up that recipe of 11 secret herbs and spices again.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm going to start calling you the kernel if you bring up that recipe of 11 secret herbs and spices again.


Call me whatever. I still won't understand everything (anything?) about deer and thier reaction to varied scents.

Small , medium , and large scent clouds.
Watching deer in a field they seldom react to where one relieved itself.
My take on it is that the cloud is obvious. No investigation required by a deer to know.
But , how well can a deer sort out a loud scent?
Watching one react to pints of human urine raised the question.
Rather than follow it upwind , it looked about head outstretched and moving to sniff a nearby (visual stimulus) plant tassel. That had to be a large scent cloud.

Watching deer check a gut pile. That is another loud cloud of scent. But they located it easy enough.
Investigated it. One raised head stretched high casting for more scent , (not a buck using it's palate to check for estrous) and then went and browsed.

How much scent is on a licking branch? It certainly varies. But if we were applying it and anticipated stimulating a reaction to it , how much of the small, medium , large volume is right? And what type scent?

One deer comes into a cloud of urine scent all deliberate. The next ignores it.
A buck can downwind a doe bedding area and take inventory without a visual. Why doesn't he enter the bedding area and sniff where doe urinated? (Some may , but others simply skirt the downwind edge..)

Sometimes , can it be deer are expecting something based on a given scent? And reaction be based on volume?
And what does strength / volume combined with time , combined with expectation do ; on a given site?

Daylight red fox in the open with it's nose in a film canister of "doe in heat". As it left another arrived , spurred forward with an arrow zipping past it.
A few hundred yards away a piece of pine stump was a pee-post for fox.
A hound of mine found a mouse under it. It's belly nipped open and gutted before being stashed.
The fox sniffing my doe pee hinted the volume was small. (Nevermind it located it from a distance).What would it have done if it was medium , or heavy? Not deer , my dogs react to scent volumes too. Not the same each scent. And volume matters.... For how long? Why a dog rolls on a scent is not the same question as , what scent , and what volume of scent? And it varies by individual.

One dug up a leather glove from about a foot deep. Been there over a decade. Why did it dig? And why didn't a different dog dig it up? They all had access. Digging was a response/reaction to what?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

The Camo Pattern thread reminded me that commercial camo patterns are one of the biggest hunting gimmicks, in my opinion. Surprised that hasn't been mentioned in the 15 pages of this thread, unless I missed it.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Osceola said:


> I would put scent wicks/lures in this category. I have placed scented wicks on licking branches above scrapes and watched most deer ignore it. I've also placed cameras on them and haven't seen any extraordinary increase in pics or interest. I stopped trying because I didn't think it was worth the intrusion of my presence and scent to "freshen" up the wick. Maybe you guys have had better luck with them.


I tried a few when I first started hunting again 15 years ago. Not even a bit of response ever. It's something that really puzzles me. There are hundreds and hundreds of doe in heat scents that have come and gone and some stick around. Yet, I've seen with my own eyes a big old buck tending a hot doe in a thicket and watched them from my stand for nearly half a day. I swear every single buck within a mile of that thicket must have smelled that doe and entered the thicket, lol. Or a doe goes by on a trail with a buck following. 10 minutes later another buck. 10 minutes later another buck. 20 minutes later another buck. And so on. Yet, no manufacturers have ever been able to collect or make a synthetic that can get the attention of a buck during the pre-rut or rut??????


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

83mulligan said:


> I tried a few when I first started hunting again 15 years ago. Not even a bit of response ever. It's something that really puzzles me. There are hundreds and hundreds of doe in heat scents that have come and gone and some stick around. Yet, I've seen with my own eyes a big old buck tending a hot doe in a thicket and watched them from my stand for nearly half a day. I swear every single buck within a mile of that thicket must have smelled that doe and entered the thicket, lol. Or a doe goes by on a trail with a buck following. 10 minutes later another buck. 10 minutes later another buck. 20 minutes later another buck. And so on. Yet, no manufacturers have ever been able to collect or make a synthetic that can get the attention of a buck during the pre-rut or rut??????


Or its because Bucks have learned since those products came out to be leery of doe in estrus scents that also have humam scent coming from them. How else do you hang a scent wick without spreading your inevitable scent in the area. 

Ken Nordberg touches on this many times in his book and YouTube seminars. He claims the doe in heat scents worked great back when they came out but hypothesized now bucks have learned that when there is human scent associated with it they have learned over the years not to trust it and have taught other bucks to be leery of it. Speculation at best but might help understand why they dont work well especially not on older dominant breeding bucks.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Or its because Bucks have learned since those products came out to be leery of doe in estrus scents that also have humam scent coming from them. How else do you hang a scent wick without spreading your inevitable scent in the area.
> 
> Ken Nordberg touches on this many times in his book and YouTube seminars. He claims the doe in heat scents worked great back when they came out but hypothesized now bucks have learned that when there is human scent associated with it they have learned over the years not to trust it and have taught other bucks to be leery of it. Speculation at best but might help understand why they dont work well especially not on older dominant breeding bucks.


You think they added that to the deer school curriculum?
We excuse a lot of our own mistakes on crediting deer with much more intelligence than they are capable of. 
I turn my hat sideways so they always think I'm looking in a different direction. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Or its because Bucks have learned since those products came out to be leery of doe in estrus scents that also have humam scent coming from them. How else do you hang a scent wick without spreading your inevitable scent in the area.
> 
> Ken Nordberg touches on this many times in his book and YouTube seminars. He claims the doe in heat scents worked great back when they came out but hypothesized now bucks have learned that when there is human scent associated with it they have learned over the years not to trust it and have taught other bucks to be leery of it. Speculation at best but might help understand why they dont work well especially not on older dominant breeding bucks.


Disagree, I think nobody has come up with anything that competes with fresh mother nature. Me and my scent were right next to the thicket I described. I've also watched plenty of times bucks chasing a hot doe all over the woodlot Ive been hunting all year and all over for as far as I could see or hear for that matter. Bucks aren't really buddy, buddy that time of year and the life lessons they seem to be teaching are by fighting to submission. Year and a half old bucks are some of the dumbest deer in the woods, especially during the rut and I've never experienced on coming to a scent wick, much less the kind of bird dog honing in you see with a real hot doe in the area. I just don't think the bottled matches up even close to the real thing.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> You think they added that to the deer school curriculum?
> We excuse a lot of our own mistakes on crediting deer with much more intelligence than they are capable of.
> I turn my hat sideways so they always think I'm looking in a different direction.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Deer adjust to what they perceive as danger and this can be taught from older deer to the younger, they may not be able to explain why to avoid a certain stimuli but repeated reinforcement can change their behaviour. There's also the argument that deer have learned over the years to look up at treestands, its hard to say who is right or wrong since we cant ask the deer. At the end of the day most deer research is observational, so pretty much anyone can say what they think is accurate and its pretty hard to disprove so I get your point and agree, I just had some other speculation to offer up. Not saying its a set in stone fact just an idea to consider why scent wicks may not work. Many animals in nature evolve their behaviour from learned experiences or different stimuli so its hard to discredit a researchers observation without proof to discredit it beyond a doubt.

If you're wearing a hat without a brim do you still rotate it? 😆


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The only camo I have is what the army gave me years ago. That stuff is really noisy.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

83mulligan said:


> Disagree, I think nobody has come up with anything that competes with fresh mother nature. Me and my scent were right next to the thicket I described. I've also watched plenty of times bucks chasing a hot doe all over the woodlot Ive been hunting all year and all over for as far as I could see or hear for that matter. Bucks aren't really buddy, buddy that time of year and the life lessons they seem to be teaching are by fighting to submission. Year and a half old bucks are some of the dumbest deer in the woods, especially during the rut and I've never experienced on coming to a scent wick, much less the kind of bird dog honing in you see with a real hot doe in the area. I just don't think the bottled matches up even close to the real thing.


of course you cant mimick the real thing 100% thats why I just hunt doe bedding and feeding areas. Ive heard of people collecting doe urine with blood in it when they find it in the snow, supposed to work great. Also have heard of people getting curious deer on the scent wicks, but I dont monkey around with any scent except using a tarsal gland as a drag or putting it 20 yards infront of my stand on a bad wind but I haven't seen any results myself but heard of this working. 

Be careful when assuming just because you haven't seen something directly that its a cause and effect relationship. As I stated most deer behavior research is observational, they cant do complex studies with wild animals and any research that comes off a fenced deer farm is far from proven out in real scenarios. 

My grunt call works great though, most of my bucks have been called in with it, but its not the real thing so how does it fool them? cause its close enough. Surely doesn't fool all of them just some but I did have a grunt off with one buck a few years ago and his grunt was definitely different than mine but still fooled him.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Deer cane....hmmm...ever heard of sugar ??


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> I just saw a new to me gimmick today. It is a type of camo that changes your electrical field so the deer can't see you. Never heard of such a thing. 😏


Finally....I no longer need this darn foil hat.


----------



## >WingIt< (Nov 16, 2011)

That company is big in the spear fishing world


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

When in a new area I always look for one of those deer crossing signs....and hunt there.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I wonder when guns hit the scene....did the bow and arrow hunters say....GIMMIC ???


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

on a call said:


> I wonder when guns hit the scene....did the bow and arrow hunters say....GIMMIC ???


Thinking it was more like this:


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> I just saw a new to me gimmick today. It is a type of camo that changes your electrical field so the deer can't see you. Never heard of such a thing. 😏


Tom Miranda has been pushing this stuff for a while. 





__





The Official Site of Tom Miranda - Item Details: HECS STEALTHSCREEN - Tom Miranda Online Store






www.tommiranda.com


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Tom Miranda has been pushing this stuff for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - takes some real gullibility to fall for that nonsense, but to be a "pro staffer" for it ... that's truly special.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> LOL - takes some real gullibility to fall for that nonsense, but to be a "pro staffer" for it ... that's truly special.


But the studies show if you wear it and remain motionless you will get 70% closer to animals. 

All Tom cares about is that the check clears


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I could probably do that setting motionless down wind in my birthday suit as long as the bugs behave.


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Lucky Dog said:


> Yetti coolers


I couldn’t be happier with my Yeti. Holds ice longer than any cooler I’ve ever owned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I have both Yeti and RTIC coolers. They are exactly the same. I also don’t need ice for 8 days but they make me feel cool, so money well spent.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have one of those cheap colman 5 day coolers and it seems to purty good.


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> There's no reason for a deer to associate roads with danger as its personal experience with vehicles is entirely consequence free until it isn't. For the first year or two or three of its life it sees vehicles regularly. And it crosses roads hundreds of time and every time it works out fine. Until the day that it doesn't.
> 
> As far as dear "learning" from other deers experiences, even humans are miserable at learning from other peoples experiences. For example, millions of young people take up smoking each year without regard to the fact that many millions have died from lung cancer. There's no basis to believe a deer "learns" that he has to watch out for F150s based on the presence of a fellow dead deer next to the road.


Im not so sure. Don't know how smart deer are compared to coyote but there was a study done on city dwelling coyote. They found that they would look left when approaching a road.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

How did we forget about this doozy??


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

on a call said:


> Finally....I no longer need this darn foil hat.


@6Speed. Found you a new free hat..lmfao


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> LOL - takes some real gullibility to fall for that nonsense,


Or being a marine biologist.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Or being a marine biologist.


LOL - One of my favorite Seinfeld episodes


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Save the whale George, for me.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

$100 a piece single bevel broad heads and $800 per dozen Bishop Archery arrows to hunt whitetail deer with. 

Really? Last deer I skinned isn’t covered with 1” thick steel plating.


----------



## newaygo dude (Jan 25, 2021)

gunfun13 said:


> I miss Gumoflauge


I was waiting to read Gum-o-flauge on here. Truth be told that pine flavor was a genius idea. Tasted pretty good too!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wild Thing said:


> LOL - One of my favorite Seinfeld episodes


Lol. Love anything Seinfeld show, but I was referencing that marine biologist use this technology.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anything made by Knight N Hale


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Guy63 said:


> View attachment 789673


I urinate from my tree, but I'll plead the 5th on that one! 
<----<<<


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

CDS scopes on 250 yard max range deer rifles.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> View attachment 793396


The e bike actually is one of the best pieces of hunting equipment I’ve ever purchased. Wish they were available years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

i am one of the reflective tacks, twist-ties, and ribbon guys.

even put a reflector-on-a-stick to let my guests know where to exit the two-track to enter the tree stand foot path. heck, i've passed up the path in the dark!

also, brother is a bit challenged, only bowhunts, drives a car, but his short term memory is very bad, cant remember if when leaving a store, did i turn right or left into this parking lot- so some ribbon for him. he has a gps-driver assist thingy.

mostly on private land, but have used em on public in the past.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a whole pocket full of those thumb tacks.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

November Sunrise said:


> A deer doesn't even have sense enough to avoid vehicles (it's only the luck of the draw that they don't all meet their demise on a truck grille) let alone the ability to "teach" other bucks to be leery of certain scents.
> 
> There's no such thing as a "breeding buck" in a wild whitetail herd - all bucks are active in breeding beginning as 1.5 year olds.


Dogmatic common knowledge and theory have saved more bucks they they've killed. 

One of the benefits of age is that it makes it easier for me to forget all the Big Buck BS I learned to believe in. 

Back on topic - The gimmick I can't believe people buy is Excuses. They're a dime a dozen but worth a lot more.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sharkbait11 said:


> As far as avoiding vehicles why is it normally younger deer that get hit, rarely do older mature bucks get hit from my understanding and observations. Why dont older bucks get shot as often or hit as often, simple, they are more cautious and smarter.


Proportionality.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Martin Looker said:


> I have a whole pocket full of those thumb tacks.


Passive aggressive testosterone, all swelled up and nothing better do?


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

mbrewer said:


> Proportionality.


[guy tapping head meme]

Can't hit old bucks with cars if ya shoot em all before they get old!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The Gut Shark


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

o_mykiss said:


> I actually use both trail tape and the reflective pins to great effect. The pins just sparingly, like when walking into the stand in the dark and I need to make a turn at a place without a good landmark reference.
> 
> Flagging tape I use for marking out 20 and 30 yard trees on private land. Not 100% necessary but it is nice to have a quick reminder of range when bowhunting, especially if multiple people in the family use the stand.
> 
> And you can't beat flagging tape for a long bloodtrail - a few inches hung on spaced out drips really makes it easy to look back and see the path the deer was taking and can help guesstimate where the trail might pick up after you've lost it


Good old fashioned, biodegradable toilet paper works great for tracking and disappears after a good rain if you miss a piece on the way back out.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Picking up your trash along our hiking trail. Tacks and ribbon is trash left for someone else to clean up every season.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Lol well this is your next purchase. Gotta have a saddle if u want to shoot big bucks
> View attachment 793509


I believe that is called the Reverse Bridge Captian Morgan full 180 J hook shot. I am not a saddle hunter so cannot verify for sure.

As for e bikes, mopeds make sense to get around private land quickly. They are banned on all the public land around me, but I can still ride my pedal fat bike to check cameras


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Lol well this is your next purchase. Gotta have a saddle if u want to shoot big bucks
> View attachment 793509


I know people that saddle hunt. Not a gimmick at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Lol well this is your next purchase. Gotta have a saddle if u want to shoot big bucks
> View attachment 793509


I’m a saddle hunter and by no means do you HAVE to have one, but man is it nice if you move around. Not a gimmick at all. With that being said I appreciate a good saddle joke as much as the next guy, and this is hilarious…..️️️

QUOTE="bowhunter426, post: 9159994, member: 52323"]I believe that is called the Reverse Bridge Captian Morgan full 180 J hook shot. I am not a saddle hunter so cannot verify for sure.

As for e bikes, mopeds make sense to get around private land quickly. They are banned on all the public land around me, but I can still ride my pedal fat bike to check cameras[/QUOTE]


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Lol well this is your next purchase. Gotta have a saddle if u want to shoot big bucks
> View attachment 793509


Lol. Yeah looks real comfy. I’ll take my chance hunting in the upright position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The saddle looks like a great way to hunt but I don't think my old knees would like it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ebikes are like jet skis. You'll hate them unless you're on one. Then try wiping the smile off your face.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> As for e bikes, mopeds make sense to get around private land quickly. They are banned on all the public land around me, but I can still ride my pedal fat bike to check cameras


[/QUOTE]

Ebikes and mopeds aren't the same. Mopeds are classified as motorized. (have a gas engine) You can ride ebikes on public land wherever motor vehicles are allowed. Might be legal across fields where there aren't trails? Not clear to me. They're awesome on private.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Botiz said:


> I have both Yeti and RTIC coolers. They are exactly the same. I also don’t need ice for 8 days but they make me feel cool, so money well spent.


I got a RTIC 45 qt. given to me as a gift from work but I would never spend $200 on an ice chest if I had to buy one. Holds ice very well but is noisy and heavy.


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

@Groundsize swears by this stuff... It must work because he has some Donkey's on his wall! Lol









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

pgpn123 said:


> Ebikes and mopeds aren't the same. Mopeds are classified as motorized. (have a gas engine) You can ride ebikes on public land wherever motor vehicles are allowed. Might be legal across fields where there aren't trails? Not clear to me. They're awesome on private.


When you hop on your bike and push a button to make it go, it is basically a moped. Once ICE is dead and everything is EV then what would be the difference between a moped and a non pedal assist e-bike. In the next 3-5 years as e-bikes and e-scooters become even more common place we will start seeing more restrictions.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

bowhunter426 said:


> When you hop on your bike and push a button to make it go, it is basically a moped. Once ICE is dead and everything is EV then what would be the difference between a moped and a non pedal assist e-bike. In the next 3-5 years as e-bikes and e-scooters become even more common place we will start seeing more restrictions.


No throttle on mine, have to pedal. But it's e a s y. It's cool you're still all human power. Some day you may want one.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

MichiFishy said:


> How did we forget about this doozy??



Great!! Lmfao.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

November Sunrise said:


> This dude came racing in right after I fired up the acorn smasher.
> 
> View attachment 788481


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

Guns that shoot arrows that are now considered archery equipment, simply because of the amount of $$ to be made from them.

Sorry, couldn’t resist......to each their own 🤪


----------

